# Boom - gas up the cars, people.



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/08/amazon-prime-now-whole-foods-groceries-delivery.html

*Amazon to deliver Whole Foods groceries in two hours for Prime users*

Amazon will start delivering groceries from Whole Foods via its two-hour Prime Now delivery service.
Customers in Austin, Cincinnati, Dallas and Virginia Beach will be the first to get the service with Amazon planning to expand the offering across the U.S. this year.
Two-hour delivery will be free and a one hour option costs $7.99 on orders of $35 or more.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Atlanta, Sacramento, San Diego, San Francisco, Seattle, and Tucson should be following after that as they've built warehouse id's for those regions as well


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

This'll help people in these areas know where they're going / where to grab blocks from

C001 - Austin Centrum - Location
C002 - Austin Downtown - Location
C003 - Cincinnati Hyde Park - Location
C004 - DFW Vickery Meadow - Location
C005 - DFW Las Colinas - Location
C006 - Seattle Bellevue - Location
C007 - Seattle Interbay - Location
C008 - Seattle Roosevelt Square - Location
C009 - Virginia Beach - Location
C010 - Sacramento Arden Oaks - Location
C011 - San Diego Hillcrest - Location
C012 - La Jolla Village - Location
C013 - Tucson Miramonte - Location
C014 - San Francisco Cupertino - Location
C015 - San Francisco City College - Location
C016 - San Francisco The Castro - Location
C017 - Oakland - Location
C018 - Atlanta Johns Creek - Location
C019 - Atlanta Kennesaw - Location
C020 - Atlanta Midtown - Location


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

enigmaquip said:


> Atlanta, Sacramento, San Diego, San Francisco, Seattle, and Tucson should be following after that as they've built warehouse id's for those regions as well





jester121 said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/08/amazon-prime-now-whole-foods-groceries-delivery.html
> 
> *Amazon to deliver Whole Foods groceries in two hours for Prime users*
> 
> ...


Ben and Jerry's
Melting
Idling in rush anywhere in SF or LA county
From toasty interior of your car
Priceless


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> Ben and Jerry's
> Melting
> Idling in rush anywhere in SF or LA county
> From toasty interior of your car
> Priceless


Melted Ben & Jerry's is one thing ... how about a couple pounds of organic ground turkey and a nice mayo-laden seafood salad languishing in your trunk in the danger zone temps for an hour or two....

We've all seen the caliber of some of the people doing these gigs. Does anyone really believe that the sort of people who will drop a deuce on someone's driveway in broad daylight is going to exhibit the highest level of stewardship in terms of sanitation and food safety?


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

We've been doin groceries for over a year here, just not whole foods...we'll see when that changes. 

The grocery store we use now is pretty nice, good fresh food but not whole food prices. Only downside of it is its downtown 3 miles from the prime now warehouse and sometimes you have to pick up from both spots for a delivery. The whole foods locations aren't much better either.


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

we shouldn't been surprised this ...it was bound to happen.

its shouldn't be a mess/hassle to get orders done in time. We been doing it here for over 2 years now.

...but I can only imagine the nightmare when this rolls out for WF in SF, CA no parking there. I hope they make way for 
the drivers there.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

mke said:


> We've been doin groceries for over a year here, just not whole foods...we'll see when that changes.
> 
> The grocery store we use now is pretty nice, good fresh food but not whole food prices. Only downside of it is its downtown 3 miles from the prime now warehouse and sometimes you have to pick up from both spots for a delivery. The whole foods locations aren't much better either.


Yeah... it also wasn't *free *for Prime members (after the 30 day trial I think it's $14.95/month, right?) That's the big change right there.

Everybody has basic Prime these days. Now that it's included, this is gonna explode. And I don't shop there, but I've seen a bunch of articles about how Whole Foods isn't Whole Paycheck any more, Amazon apparently put the kibosh on the overpriced BS and brought some sanity back.

If you look around, there are a bunch of hilarious articles about sobbing employees who are devastated that their precious comfort space has been invaded by evil Amazon and they actually have to manage retail space like a business, organize inventory, and have accountability for their performance.

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/business/article198441939.html

http://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/2...tressful-new-workplace-rules-report-says.html

and the pricing: 
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ces-at-whole-foods-as-much-as-50-on-first-day


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Melted Ben & Jerry's is one thing ... how about a couple pounds of organic ground turkey and a nice mayo-laden seafood salad languishing in your trunk in the danger zone temps for an hour or two....
> 
> We've all seen the caliber of some of the people doing these gigs. Does anyone really believe that the sort of people who will drop a deuce on someone's driveway in broad daylight is going to exhibit the highest level of stewardship in terms of sanitation and food safety?


and after experiencing gridlock in 2hr+ rush:
picture organic ground turkey...
in sealed biodegradable shopping plastic bag...
inside your car... 
marinating...
in driver deuce...
waiting to get sling shotted...
direct from window....
of frustrated Prime driver car....
Epic...

#WayToGoAmazingAmazon #WhenYouGottaGoUGottaGo #MyDumbAssIsStuckInTraffic #YourMeatNDairyPkgsHaveNowGrownEColi #WTFDidISignUpFor #TeachAlexaInnovativeCussWords #ThanksForSettingMeUpToFail #ThanksForTheConcessions #PrimeIsOfficialBullSh#te #BesosIsAMoonSugarCrackhead #[email protected]

#psSittingThisOneOutForSh#tsNGiggles


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Yeah... it also wasn't *free *for Prime members (after the 30 day trial I think it's $14.95/month, right?) That's the big change right there.
> 
> Everybody has basic Prime these days. Now that it's included, this is gonna explode. And I don't shop there, but I've seen a bunch of articles about how Whole Foods isn't Whole Paycheck any more, Amazon apparently put the kibosh on the overpriced BS and brought some sanity back.
> 
> ...


Actually all of those changes were put into place before Amazon purchased Whole Foods. But from your comments in the other thread I don't expect you to research or read anything other then headlines.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Bygosh said:


> Actually all of those changes were put into place before Amazon purchased Whole Foods. But from your comments in the other thread I don't expect you to research or read anything other then headlines.


It's been a while since I had a cyber stalker, I kind of missed it.


----------



## damphoose (Jul 6, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Yeah... it also wasn't *free *for Prime members (after the 30 day trial I think it's $14.95/month, right?) That's the big change right there.
> 
> Everybody has basic Prime these days. Now that it's included, this is gonna explode. And I don't shop there, but I've seen a bunch of articles about how Whole Foods isn't Whole Paycheck any more, Amazon apparently put the kibosh on the overpriced BS and brought some sanity back.
> 
> ...


You mixing up a bunch of different things. The 14.95 is "Fresh". Grocery delivery directly from Amazon grocery facilities.
But Prime Now has been delivering groceries from places like PCC and New Seasons. Those stores are basically Whole Food competitors. This will operate exactly like that. These is no additional cost. It part of your normal PN membership. Yes, there are order minimums.

You will pick up at Whole Foods. Each bag is sealed and cold items have gel ice packs in them. I have done hundreds of these routes and the bag is still cold at the end of a 2 hour route, even in the summer. The are in a freezer or fridge when you pick them up. The bags will sometimes even have a little frost on them if the humidity is high. These deliveries are all attended so the customer has to be home.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for that guarantee. Based on your experience, what shelf life can be expected from cold items if you find yourself stranded in a freeway parking lot during rush? Especially if the commute time adds an extra 1-1.5+ minimum commute time to your 2hr block? I don't know how bad it gets for rush in Seattle. Because it's a complete nightmare here in Norcal San Francisco Bay Area. Prepare to quit life in SoCal a.k.a anywhere in LA county if the customer decides they forgot a few things for dinner. Never mind the ice cream for the obvious satirical reasons posted earlier. Those gel packs and thermally insulated bags do a reasonable job keeping the food safe below bacteria growth temperatures. But they can't guarantee your ice cream won't become a milkshake in its container by drop off. Remember, most of the routes are designed by Amazon drones WHO DON'T LIVE IN YOUR REGION OR AREA. So they have ZERO insight what traffic patterns are like between their supply pickup depots/WHs and customer areas. Based on the illogical and unreliable hot mess that the Flex app routing is, I've come to suspect Amazon drones use Google maps + the D = RT formula whenever they design routes.

Basically anytime after 3 pm in Angelino land, the Xtreme super commuters from Ontario and western part of San Bernadino county start leaving in their cars, Lyft/Ubers, Amtrak/train public transportation and car/vanpools for home. You just got your bags and are checking your delivery route. And realize both Google map & Amazon's app routes are forcing you to survive purgatory gauntlet aka the I-405/I-105. Or Dante's circle of hell that is the I-10/I-101 belt that surrounds the city. Or any side street that touches the I-5 freeways at some point. Your route indicates you'll need to drive a minimum distance of some 1-2 football field long on any of these freeways. Just so you can get to the nearest (less congested) side street, and waste another 30 min+ idling with the other Amazon Fresh Flex/Prime drivers. Because the other non Amazon Angelinos (i.e. ones who drive Lyft/Uber, private and public vehicles), have a nasty way of blocking major traffic intersections with their vehicles after the light goes red.... 

Which now means you're most likely time busted on your 2 hr delivery block. And this assumes you didn't waste any WH time waiting on your bags i.e. did a quick grab and go. Based on my experience driving in both LA county and Bay area, I'd take the Bay area commute traffic any day of the week. And especially on the weekends. You can actually get to the SF Golden Gate park area and Zoo/beach areas from Daly City driving some 30 mph around 11 am on weekends. In LA county, after 7 am or so, it exponentially slows to a parking lot. A lesson I learned the hard way driving from San Pedro to Malibu (some 40 miles). Left home around 8 am. Didn't arrive at the beach until after 1 pm. And that was on a Saturday....

If I ever found myself petrifying in LA traffic in such a situation, I fear there wouldn't be anything sharp enough in my car to cut my wrists with.....


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

They use MS mapping, Google is too expensive.

I deal with LA traffic every day; it's worse than you stated...


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

dkcs said:


> They use MS mapping, Google is too expensive.


They actually use Here. Those maps should look familiar. Here actually does crowdsourced mapping like OpenStreetMaps and Waze/Google, and I've tried to update their maps here and there, but sadly they push updates to the basemap like quarterly, or longer, so it's quite a waste. I've contributed to all three on numerous occasions. There was talk about 6 months ago of amazon switching to OSM as their basemaps (which would be awesome), but I guess that went nowhere


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Believe it or not they actually use real humans to calculate traffic times. They send drivers on ghost routes to determine their route lengths. The problem with that is they use fast drivers and it doesn't get updated that often. Also a guy from HQ told me they adjust it on an as-need basis if something does arise.


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

enigmaquip said:


> They actually use Here. Those maps should look familiar. Here actually does crowdsourced mapping like OpenStreetMaps and Waze/Google, and I've tried to update their maps here and there, but sadly they push updates to the basemap like quarterly, or longer, so it's quite a waste. I've contributed to all three on numerous occasions. There was talk about 6 months ago of amazon switching to OSM as their basemaps (which would be awesome), but I guess that went nowhere


What hes saying is that the dispatchers use BING maps. Cuss amazon does not want Google to know routing for amazon...HERE maps is what is used for the app...our route is based on the mapping data (an est. of what may traffic might be given that previous recorded day) and past given routes.


----------



## damphoose (Jul 6, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> Thanks for that guarantee. Based on your experience, what shelf life can be expected from cold items if you find yourself stranded in a freeway parking lot during rush? Especially if the commute time adds an extra 1-1.5+ minimum commute time to your 2hr block? I don't know how bad it gets for rush in Seattle. Because it's a complete nightmare here in Norcal San Francisco Bay Area. Prepare to quit life in SoCal a.k.a anywhere in LA county if the customer decides they forgot a few things for dinner. Never mind the ice cream for the obvious satirical reasons posted earlier. Those gel packs and thermally insulated bags do a reasonable job keeping the food safe below bacteria growth temperatures. But they can't guarantee your ice cream won't become a milkshake in its container by drop off. Remember, most of the routes are designed by Amazon drones WHO DON'T LIVE IN YOUR REGION OR AREA. So they have ZERO insight what traffic patterns are like between their supply pickup depots/WHs and customer areas. Based on the illogical and unreliable hot mess that the Flex app routing is, I've come to suspect Amazon drones use Google maps + the D = RT formula whenever they design routes.
> 
> Basically anytime after 3 pm in Angelino land, the Xtreme super commuters from Ontario and western part of San Bernadino county start leaving in their cars, Lyft/Ubers, Amtrak/train public transportation and car/vanpools for home. You just got your bags and are checking your delivery route. And realize both Google map & Amazon's app routes are forcing you to survive purgatory gauntlet aka the I-405/I-105. Or Dante's circle of hell that is the I-10/I-101 belt that surrounds the city. Or any side street that touches the I-5 freeways at some point. Your route indicates you'll need to drive a minimum distance of some 1-2 football field long on any of these freeways. Just so you can get to the nearest (less congested) side street, and waste another 30 min+ idling with the other Amazon Fresh Flex/Prime drivers. Because the other non Amazon Angelinos (i.e. ones who drive Lyft/Uber, private and public vehicles), have a nasty way of blocking major traffic intersections with their vehicles after the light goes red....
> 
> ...


Are you currently a Prime Now driver or Logistics? Prime Now routes do not go over 1.5 hours. At most you will have a route go over 15 minutes because of an accident or bad routing by Amazon (sending you into traffic when there are others ways to get to your destination). I went over 30 minutes once....during the last snow storm.

Amazon does not give a shit about you or me but they care about the customer. If a customer orders a 2 hour delivery and they are late they are less likely to order again. So Amazon builds the routes to finish on time. I usually finish my route in 1.5 hours and make it back to the FC to go on another 2 hour route. The rush hour routes usually have 7-8 stops. The early morning and late night routes have 12-15 stops because there is less traffic. I always finish on time unless I get a ****** route. 3 going in one direction 4 going in another. This does not happen often (maybe once per month). It only happens when they are short on drivers.

If that happens I talk to the manager and show them the route. Stay away from the "just following orders types". A good manager will grab a few drivers and redistribute the deliveries so at least they are all going in the same direction.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Melted Ben & Jerry's is one thing ... how about a couple pounds of organic ground turkey and a nice mayo-laden seafood salad languishing in your trunk in the danger zone temps for an hour or two....
> 
> We've all seen the caliber of some of the people doing these gigs. Does anyone really believe that the sort of people who will drop a deuce on someone's driveway in broad daylight is going to exhibit the highest level of stewardship in terms of sanitation and food safety?


Right you are ..and here in Vegas when it's 115 in summer and as you said (some of the people that do this gig) with no air conditioner. What you think that seafood salad (with muchos Mayo) is going to do to the stomach and colon. Not to mention what your car is going to smell like.


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

damphoose said:


> I always finish on time unless I get a ****** route. 3 going in one direction 4 going in another. This does not happen often (maybe once per month). It only happens when they are short on drivers.
> 
> If that happens I talk to the manager and show them the route. Stay away from the "just following orders types". A good manager will grab a few drivers and redistribute the deliveries so at least they are all going in the same direction.


that hasn't happened in months where any Manager would redistribute a route. its like "I don't know why they did that!? Amazon isn't thinking. its the system, i can't. call support" Okay see you...then hides.

its always the 1st block they send you near your home town and then the next few block as far as they send you the opposite direction of your home town.

Maybe cuss your in Seattle that they can pull that stunt but here its like the workers that work for amazon is like "i dunno, Amazon is stupid!?" walks away...


----------



## Marcobjj (Sep 3, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> Thanks for that guarantee. Based on your experience, what shelf life can be expected from cold items if you find yourself stranded in a freeway parking lot during rush? Especially if the commute time adds an extra 1-1.5+ minimum commute time to your 2hr block? I don't know how bad it gets for rush in Seattle. Because it's a complete nightmare here in Norcal San Francisco Bay Area. Prepare to quit life in SoCal a.k.a anywhere in LA county if the customer decides they forgot a few things for dinner. Never mind the ice cream for the obvious satirical reasons posted earlier. Those gel packs and thermally insulated bags do a reasonable job keeping the food safe below bacteria growth temperatures. But they can't guarantee your ice cream won't become a milkshake in its container by drop off. Remember, most of the routes are designed by Amazon drones WHO DON'T LIVE IN YOUR REGION OR AREA. So they have ZERO insight what traffic patterns are like between their supply pickup depots/WHs and customer areas. Based on the illogical and unreliable hot mess that the Flex app routing is, I've come to suspect Amazon drones use Google maps + the D = RT formula whenever they design routes.
> 
> Basically anytime after 3 pm in Angelino land, the Xtreme super commuters from Ontario and western part of San Bernadino county start leaving in their cars, Lyft/Ubers, Amtrak/train public transportation and car/vanpools for home. You just got your bags and are checking your delivery route. And realize both Google map & Amazon's app routes are forcing you to survive purgatory gauntlet aka the I-405/I-105. Or Dante's circle of hell that is the I-10/I-101 belt that surrounds the city. Or any side street that touches the I-5 freeways at some point. Your route indicates you'll need to drive a minimum distance of some 1-2 football field long on any of these freeways. Just so you can get to the nearest (less congested) side street, and waste another 30 min+ idling with the other Amazon Fresh Flex/Prime drivers. Because the other non Amazon Angelinos (i.e. ones who drive Lyft/Uber, private and public vehicles), have a nasty way of blocking major traffic intersections with their vehicles after the light goes red....
> 
> ...


I've delivered frozen items from Sprouts in East Pasadena to Glendale, Burbank and Downtown LA. Those Bags contain ice packets and are thermically insulated and arrive at the destinations still in optimal temperature. You are blackpilling a little too hard here.


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

Well..looks like it a hit and San Francisco region will have it 1st go at Whole Foods as of March 6th. 

Gonna fun and wild few weeks here. LMAO!


----------

